# Some model boats



## Dunkwa (Jan 17, 2009)

I have just added a page to my website at www.elderdempster.co.uk
with some images of models I have made in recent years. I have a few more images to add and will do so in the week ahead.Hope you like.


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

Great stuff Dunkwa. Keeping the cost of labour to a minimum with the 'hired help' I see. 
Jim Mac


----------



## NZ JollyJack (Feb 2, 2008)

*Iceberg link*

loved the photo of the iceberg on you link.

Must say that I have been there and done that. That is towed Iceberds. That was back in the '70s when I was with OffShore Marine and on the "Orkeny Shore" as 3rd Eng. we were off the cost of Labrador up by "Saglek Bay".

Cheers,
JollyJack

AKA Kiwi or Geoff Chowles


----------



## Jack A Pitcher (Aug 27, 2020)

I was the skipper on the Orkney Shore - we were paired with the Atlantic Shore (skipper was Mike Barber).


----------

